
Quirky, yet accurate, Peter Theil on Tech Innovation Stagnation - tathagatadg
http://brajeshwar.com/2011/quirky-yet-accurate-self-made-billionaire-entrepreneur-predicts-tech-innovation-stagnation/
======
pbreit
Looking forward to "The Blueprint", from Peter, PayPal co-founder Max Levchin,
and interestingly, chess master Garry Kasparov (Peter also plays chess).
<http://books.wwnorton.com/books/The-Blueprint/>

------
nicklovescode
Thiel.

